# BigChef's Health tips - Let Food be your MEDICINE



## BigChef (Jun 9, 2013)

*Hippocrates* is considered the father of Western Medicine and lived from 460 BC to 377 BC. Some of his sage advice included, "Let food be thy medicine & let thy medicine be food."  It's important to eat healthy and lived longer. Lets explore the type of food that is a medicine to our bodies!
Paying attention to your diet while taking steroids can help you achieve your goals and reduce the risk of side effects; in fact, diet is the most important consideration while ingesting these drugs and supplements.

What to Eat While Using Steroids

* Stay well-hydrated. Water is essential to flush your system and keep you hydrated. Drink about a gallon per day while taking injections or ingesting steroids.

* Increase your protein intake. Choose lean proteins such as turkey, chicken, fish, peanut butter and eggs. You should consume at least one gram of protein per body-weight pound per day. Many users supplement with protein supplements, such as whey protein and soy protein. This is a good rule of thumb for all steroid users, but people who want to put on weight should consume more.

* Eat bulky foods rich in fiber to curb your appetite. This includes vegetables, whole-grain cereals and brown rice.

* Eat five to six meals per day. The size of your portions depends on your weight and whether you want to maximize weight gain or not. Make sure you stick to a strict schedule. The recommended diet is around 5,000 calories per day.

* Eat enough complex carbohydrates. Carbs are important because they are essential for giving your body energy. Good choices include whole oats, cucumbers and cauliflower.

* Consume healthy fats and cholesterol. Be sure to eat eggs and fatty fish, including salmon and cod to get omega-3s and other essential fats and amino acids.

* Cut down on your salt intake. Steroids may cause excess sodium to remain in the body, so don’t add salt to foods and avoid high-sodium foods such as cheese, bacon and ketchup.

* Avoid sugar and foods high in sugar. Steroids increase blood-sugar levels, which is why you don’t need to ingest extra sugar.

* Refuel after your workout. After working out, your body needs nutrients, particularly protein or whey protein that can be consumed in a protein shake.


----------



## BigChef (Jun 9, 2013)

Great Chart!


----------



## BigChef (Jun 9, 2013)

Heal Ulcers!


----------



## BigChef (Jun 9, 2013)

Black bean broth recipe for arthritis relief and gout cures.
Prepare the broth from organic black beans. Follow the simple directions below.

1. Rinse about 7 ounces of black beans in cool water and clean very well, removing all grit and debris.

2. Cover the black beans with 2 quarts of filtered or purified water and bring to a boil. Keep the pot covered to preserve the liquid.

3. Reduce the heat and let the water and black bean mixture simmer for about 90 minutes.

4. When cooking is complete, strain the liquid and cool. The broth comprises the simple cure for gout.

5. Start by drinking 2 cups of the plain black bean broth once a day and observe its affects on your symptoms. Increase the quantity as needed for gout pain relief and an effective arthritis cure. The remainder of the broth should be refrigerated. It can be consumed either cold or reheated, but not in a microwave. The remaining black beans may be added in salads or other dishes and offer an additional nutrition.

Always make your black bean broth from organic beans to avoid chemicals, pesticides and GMOs. Obtain the optimal nutrients from organic beans for the treatment of arthritis and gout.

If you're sensitive to the broth and develop gas, try adding some kombu seaweed to the broth during cooking to help remove the substances that cause fermentation. It has no flavor. Remove kombu after cooking is complete. Additionally, you may want to take an anti-gas digestive enzyme to help eliminate any reaction.

Consume black bean broth as a natural gout treatment at the first sign of a gout attack. It can also be used to reduce joint and muscle pain from fibromyalgia, lessening stiffness, aching and pain


----------



## BigChef (Jun 9, 2013)

Legumes!


----------

